# Question about naturalism



## cih1355 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, can immaterial things exist according to naturalism?


----------



## Brian Bosse (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello Curt,

I would say yes. Many people wrongly assume that all forms of naturalism are forms of materialism (matter is all that there is). Here is a Wikipedia quote...



> Naturalism is any of several philosophical stances, typically those descended from materialism and pragmatism, that do not distinguish the supernatural (including strange entities like non-natural values, and universals as they are commonly conceived) from nature. Naturalism does not necessarily claim that phenomena or hypotheses commonly labeled as supernatural do not exist or are wrong, but insists that all phenomena and hypotheses can be studied by the same methods and therefore anything considered supernatural is either nonexistent, unknowable, or not inherently different from natural phenomena or hypotheses.



Brian


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 15, 2006)

Naturalism - to be consistnet must be materialistic. Love, justice and all those immatrial categories are merely labels that are made up to account for social phenomena. We talk as if they really exit, but they are a mere social agreement and names only.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 16, 2006)

Paul...
Thanks, brother, you've broadened my world of knowledge....

What a sad and dismal place philosohy is apart from Chrsit....many tribes and factions exist, all lost and without the truth despite all their mental assertions...


----------

